# Confiscated shipments



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

With the recent news of bombs being placed on airplanes headed for the US and the increased scrutiny of shipments, should a person be concerned about receiving shipments of CCs from abroad?


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Not unless there's a bomb inside.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I would say if you ordered a package and you are expecting a package, then you will be fine. However if a package shows up and you did not order anything, or looks suspicious, then I would call your local post office and they will send out a postal inspector.

To sum all this up, just use a little common sense and you will be fine.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not unless you're ordering cigars from Yemen?


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

MoreBeer said:


> Not unless there's a bomb inside.


I knew this was coming!

I was more concerned that I'd never get what I ordered because of the increased scrutiny.mg:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk...the last broad I got a cigar from, was da Bomb!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Always go back to this...

OFAC REELING IN BIG FISH, NOT CIGARS

I understand the terror threat, but it seems to have been proven that they really could care less when it comes to ISOMs.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I seriously doubt security is going to be heightened as far as cigars are concerned...there is enough security equipment in place that is sensitive enough to know if a tse tse fly just had sex.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Always go back to this...
> 
> OFAC REELING IN BIG FISH, NOT CIGARS
> 
> I understand the terror threat, but it seems to have been proven that they really could care less when it comes to ISOMs.


OFAC has nothing to do with customs. You can still have a package seized without OFAC coming after you. From what i am told chances are around 1 in 100. Me thinks them are pretty good odds. Smoke em if you got em!:usa:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I seriously doubt security is going to be heightened as far as cigars are concerned...there is enough security equipment in place that is sensitive enough to know if a tse tse fly just had sex.


LMAO. Ah, but can the tell the sex of the offspring?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Ah, but can the tell the sex of the offspring?


Usually, although sometimes they have to pull them out of line and do a body search to make sure.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Ah, but can the tell the sex of the offspring?


These things are usually bigger than a horsefly so trying to distinguish the sex of their offspring will require quick reflexes and a roofie to knock em out..spread their little fly legs and have a microscope ready.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Usually, although sometimes they have to pull them out of line and do a body search to make sure.


This only happens if they refuse the nude full body scanners that will most likely cause cancer in 5-10 years :crazy:.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

You wanna see my _*WHAT?*_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> You wanna see my _*WHAT?*_


That's right strip Fly time for a cavity search!:roll:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Always go back to this...
> 
> OFAC REELING IN BIG FISH, NOT CIGARS
> 
> I understand the terror threat, but it seems to have been proven that they really could care less when it comes to ISOMs.


*"After being chastised by a Congressional committee in late 2008 about its overwhelming focus on Cuba and minor violations of the embargo such as individual purchases of Cuban cigars via the Internet, the OFAC has apparently gotten the message."*

Sounds like some Congressmen had their shipments seized! :lol:


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

MoreBeer said:


> Not unless there's a bomb inside.


Now that you mention it, the only box of cigars I have ever had held up by customs was from Indonesia. They were not cc, they were Indonesian cigars. But with the fairly recent muslim bombing problems they have had there, I was not surprised to have it intercepted for further scrutiny. About a week after holding it, they released it and the mailman delivered it to me. It had a nice dime sized hole in the package where some sort of sniffer was inserted for inspection.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Today, I just got an empty shipment bag with a nice letter in it saying the items were being seized for further inspection. 

Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Coop D said:


> Today, I just got an empty shipment bag with a nice letter in it saying the items were being seized for further inspection.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen?


Yes. It's not good. There are a couple different letters which one did you get Scott?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Yes. It's not good. There are a couple different letters which one did you get Scott?


PM sent


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Today, I just got an empty shipment bag with a nice letter in it saying the items were being seized for further inspection.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen?


The customs letter is nothing its the OFAC letter you gotta worry about.
Check your P.M'S


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Uh oh :spy:

Hope everything turns out ok man.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

*Biting fingernails anxiously waiting!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Claes said:


> *Biting fingernails anxiously waiting!


I coop'd my pants a little....:doh:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

shannensmall said:


> Uh oh :spy:
> 
> Hope everything turns out ok man.


I will be keeping everyone posted on what happens. PM's if Mods prefer to keep it off the air???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Everything will be fine bro just sit tight.
Customs has nothing to do with OFAC!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Good news is you now have the letter you need to forward to the vendor to get it reshipped. :smoke:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I coop'd my pants a little....:doh:


lol...:rofl:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy sheet batman.... good luck with that....


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeez...hope things turn out OK Scott!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for the support Brothers!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

When you have passed through this great trial, you will have truly achieved Level 5 ...


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I guess Coop D is no longer a Padawan


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Nor Coop D the Grey ...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritones said:


> When you have passed through this great trial, you will have truly achieved Level 5 ...


I don't want level 5!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I don't want level 5!!!!:bounce:


Nor do any who live to see such times. But that is not for them to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Nor do any who live to see such times. But that is not for them to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us.


Well said my brother well said.:high5:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

tell ya what coop just tell them it was me, and then gimme the note to redeem your order. lol 





j/k


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

So what wound up happening?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> So what wound up happening?


Still waiting. Nothing yet and keeping my fingers crosses that it is a stern warning since it is my first problem


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well said my brother well said.:high5:


Thanks, Tony - actually, of course, it was well plagiarized from my old friend, Gandalf ... :spit::rockon:


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Please let us know..


----------

